# Trolling motor on jet boats



## gajet31 (Apr 7, 2014)

I posted a question on the electrical forum about trolling motor voltage. I am currently running a 12 volt 55 lb thrust trolling motor on my 16 ft jet. To keep it simple, I am not getting enough power out of this motor to keep up with the river current in areas that I fish. I would like to upgrade to a larger lb thrust trolling motor but cannot justify the added weight of moving to a 24 volt system to power a larger trolling motor. My current rig is very sensitive to weight and adding another battery is simply not an option. What size trolling motors are y'all running on your rigs? Does anyone else have this issue? Has anyone found a work around to get a larger size trolling motor that runs off a 24 volt system without adding the weight of a second battery?


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Apr 7, 2014)

Do you have a dedicated tm battery or are you running off your cranking battery?


----------



## Seth (Apr 7, 2014)

I used to run a 12v 55# on my rig and it wasn't enough for fishing current. Last year, I upgraded to a 24v 70# Minnkota Maxxum variable and it's a night and day difference. The extra battery isn't even noticeable on my boat. My first boat was a 1648 with a 24v trolling motor with the two trolling motor batteries in the front and a cranking battery in the back. It worked great. What size hull/motor are you running?


----------



## MSRiverdog (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm running a MinnKota, 24V, 80#, 2 battery's in front balance the boat out very well. I bought it from a buddy that had it on his RiverPro, does great on the Miss no matter how bad the current. Motor has a shorter than normal shaft modified by Kevin Turner (RiverPro) and works out great for my Alumacraft 1650AWCC

https://www.riverviewwoodworking.com/_wp_generated/wpcf615b47_0f.jpg


----------



## fender66 (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm running a 24 volt Motor Guide 70# thrust and love it.


----------



## gajet31 (Apr 7, 2014)

I apologize for not being more clear. I have 2 batteries on my boat now. A trolling battery that runs just my 12v trolling motor and a cranking battery that powers my outboard, fish finder, lights, bilge, etc...

I want to upgrade to a larger trolling motor (75 lb or 82 lb thrust) but they require 24v. If I were to buy one and add another battery, I would have a total of 3 batteries on board. My boat is a 1648 with a 50 hp powerhead. It runs great without much weight, but I am afraid adding an additional battery will mess it up. 

I am hoping I can think of a work around, such as a way to run a larger TM on just 12v. I really don't want the extra weight of another battery.


----------



## fender66 (Apr 7, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=347832#p347832 said:


> gajet31 » 16 minutes ago[/url]"]I apologize for not being more clear. I have 2 batteries on my boat now. A trolling battery that runs just my 12v trolling motor and a cranking battery that powers my outboard, fish finder, lights, bilge, etc...
> 
> I want to upgrade to a larger trolling motor (75 lb or 82 lb thrust) but they require 24v. If I were to buy one and add another battery, I would have a total of 3 batteries on board. My boat is a 1648 with a 50 hp powerhead. It runs great without much weight, but I am afraid adding an additional battery will mess it up.
> 
> I am hoping I can think of a work around, such as a way to run a larger TM on just 12v. I really don't want the extra weight of another battery.



I think I read your original post correctly. If you're worried about the weight....just add some bricks to equal the weight of another battery and see how that effects the way she runs. It can't hurt anything and you'll know for sure before you invest in it.


----------



## J Hartman (Apr 8, 2014)

24v 70lb here. I know guys using 36v set ups on my river. Sometimes I think my 70 isn't enough.


----------



## MSRiverdog (Apr 8, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=347832&sid=28658c15b57ba1f8e6f341694f498f48#p347832 said:


> gajet31 » Mon Apr 07, 2014 4:30 pm[/url]"]
> 
> I am hoping I can think of a work around, such as a way to run a larger TM on just 12v. I really don't want the extra weight of another battery.



My 1650 has the starting battery, series 24M, in the back, 28 to 30 MPH with 2 people on board I would think you'ld be ok.


----------



## LarryMc (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm new to the site, but have run jets for a while and I have a pretty good solution to your problem. I used to run a 65 lb MK Power Drive TM with two deep cycle batteries on a 1750 Duracraft with a Mercury 60/40 jet, one trolling and one cranking. I did this by using a Yandina Trollbridge24 Charger/Combiner. Basically it switches your batteries from parallel to series automatically depending on whether or not you were using the TM. It also charges both batteries when the engine is running. When I first started using the Trollbridge24, I was a little worried about running the batteries down so far that the jet wouldn't crank, but I ran it for several years and it never happened. Both batteries stayed charged up even during long fishing trips. 

Link to Trollbridge24 info below;
https://www.yandina.com/troll24info.htm
.


----------



## fender66 (Apr 8, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=347924#p347924 said:


> LarryMc » 6 minutes ago[/url]"]I'm new to the site, but have run jets for a while and I have a pretty good solution to your problem. I used to run a 65 lb MK Power Drive TM with two deep cycle batteries on a 1750 Duracraft with a Mercury 60/40 jet, one trolling and one cranking. I did this by using a Yandina Trollbridge24 Charger/Combiner. Basically it switches your batteries from parallel to series automatically depending on whether or not you were using the TM. It also charges both batteries when the engine is running. When I first started using the Trollbridge24, I was a little worried about running the batteries down so far that the jet wouldn't crank, but I ran it for several years and it never happened. Both batteries stayed charged up even during long fishing trips.
> 
> Link to Trollbridge24 info below;
> https://www.yandina.com/troll24info.htm
> .



This looks pretty awesome. Thanks for sharing and welcome to Tinboats!


----------



## Whitaker201 (Apr 8, 2014)

I am running a 67# Motorguide 24V on my Tracker Pro17 60/40 jet. I moved all three group 24 batteries under the front deck.
I like the idea of adding bricks (or anything else) to simulate the weight of the extra battery before you make a decision.


----------



## gajet31 (Apr 8, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=347924#p347924 said:


> LarryMc » Today, 08:39[/url]"]I'm new to the site, but have run jets for a while and I have a pretty good solution to your problem. I used to run a 65 lb MK Power Drive TM with two deep cycle batteries on a 1750 Duracraft with a Mercury 60/40 jet, one trolling and one cranking. I did this by using a Yandina Trollbridge24 Charger/Combiner. Basically it switches your batteries from parallel to series automatically depending on whether or not you were using the TM. It also charges both batteries when the engine is running. When I first started using the Trollbridge24, I was a little worried about running the batteries down so far that the jet wouldn't crank, but I ran it for several years and it never happened. Both batteries stayed charged up even during long fishing trips.
> 
> Link to Trollbridge24 info below;
> https://www.yandina.com/troll24info.htm
> .




This system looks really neat. This is exactly what I am looking for. Does anyone else have any reviews or testimonials? I obviously worry about running out of juice but you seem to have had success with it.


----------



## crazyd (Apr 8, 2014)

My brother is running a similar setup 24 volt tm and 12 for the motor he has had this setup for years and never had a problem. Also a lot of fish finders have voltage alarms and will warn you when the battery volts get low. I have my ff set so I know when my Batts are low.


----------



## Canoeman (Apr 9, 2014)

109# 36 Volt (3 group 31) on a Alweld 1856 JC... If anything id use a smaller group battery.. hard to downgrade though i have power for 2 days minimum...

As far as weight goes.. i have no answer...


----------



## JoshKeller (Apr 10, 2014)

i have found that a 15 pound lawn mower battery cranks my motor just fine - the motor charges the battery - i run two side finders, bilge, nav lights, and livewell on the battery and havent had it die yet after fishing all day.


----------



## flatboat (Jun 6, 2014)

if you have the money ,lithium pro has A 24 volt battery that will last a couple days has a flat power curve and weighs 22 lbs ,on my Christmas wish list for sure !


----------

